# Charter in Florida - Fort Meyers Area



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Folks - 

Can anyone recommend a good charter operation in the Fort Meyers, Florida, area?

I can't seem to find anything like SunSail, which I have used in St. Petersburg (2006). I need a 32-36 foot boat for 4 days to just kick back. 

I eagerly await your tips!

Thanks - 

Rob


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

*Here's a Good One*

http://www.yachtingvacations.com/

I chartered a small boat from them to take some landlubbers out for a short sail last fall during a visit to FL.
Very friendly & professional folks. 35 miles from Ft Myers airport.......
Definitely call them to discuss "qualifications"/check=out up front....know they had some for >30' boats. They have a varied fleet to choose from
I would charter from them again without any question


----------



## Ladyhawke2 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Charter Florida. Ft. Myers*

I've used a company called Southwest Florida Yachts....in the Burnt Store Marina..about 30 miles from the airport. I was very pleased with the price, the condition of the boat and the service. Jan is great to deal with.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

We may need a moderator as we have, what looks to be a jerk named cdosh.


----------



## funsailthekeys (May 15, 2008)

*Wow! You guys are famous!*

Burnt Store Marina is a small place and your adventure is great story telling here. You seem to have forgot to mention that your sailing experience was on a 19' day sailer and you do not have a sailing endorsement on your captain's license. The fact that there was a small craft advisory out with 5-7' seas and you wanted to go off shore with no experience might have had something to do with the fact that they suggested you stay in the harbor area. Also you did not mention that they made several 200 mile round trips to try and service your needs. By the way how did you manage to burn out two alternators on a boat less that 3 years old? What is that question again....."The winch must be:laugher broken because the top of the self tailer doesn't turn". My dear clueless friend, if it turned it wouldn't be self tailing.


----------



## funsailthekeys (May 15, 2008)

I kneel humbly at your feet. Anyone who can sail from Europe to California is my superior. My question is did you sail over Asia or around it?


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

Back up guys, OP is just looking for "opinions" on charter companies in the Ft Meyers area, and experiences that people may have had with them, both good and bad. Sounds like Verena may have had a not so good experience, and he gave us his report, fair enouth. However that does not mean that another person could not have had a great experience with the same company. Bottom line, Robrichtx is looking for some help, and at the end of the day will make up his own mind on which company to go with. So lets not turn his post into target practice on each other.


----------



## KODAD (Jan 9, 2008)

FWIW,
Ft. Myers (not Meyers)...(kinda a life-long pet-peeve...)


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Since the OP has not posted for 1.5years...I doubt he is listening or in need of a " Ft. Miers" boat.


----------



## MSN2Travelers (Sep 12, 2006)

*Resurrect or start new ...*



camaraderie said:


> Since the OP has not posted for 1.5years...I doubt he is listening or in need of a " Ft. Miers" boat.


Cam ...

Great Lakes sailor here, that is thinking about doing his first bareboat charter, next year.

I have family in the Punta Gorda / Fort Myer area. So I would like to hear anything about charter outfits in the SW Florida area, even if the original thread is ancient.


----------

